# OLD LEWIS HUNTER RYE WHISKEY BOTTLE



## michaelsnake (May 26, 2010)

I have this old 1/4 full quart bottle of Old Lewis Hunter Rye Whiskey. I`d like to get an idea of the year. The top label reads "Government Supervision (Red ink) then Protects Consumer* Dealer Distiller Alike" (Black ink) On the front label besides Old Lewis Hunter Rye Whiskey it says Distiller Old Lewis Hunter Distillery, Distiller Lair Kentucky. Then "Bottled in Bond. Distillery 6th Dist. of Kentucky No.19
 Seams stop at bottom of neck then starts again up the neck offset about 3/4 inch and continues to the top.
 Thanks for any help


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 26, 2010)

Sorry. I've got nothing. Looks like a neat label, though.


----------



## michaelsnake (May 28, 2010)

Guess I should have put up my Blob Bottle but the lip is got a piece missing, figure it`s not worth much.
 Anyways heres a better look at the label. It is neat, alot of scroll work in it.


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2010)

Hello Michael,

 Looks like a good one. Could'ya try a more focusy picture of the label, or have I gone fuzzy again. There's Hunter descendants looking for your bottle.

 Thought you might like to see another: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 28, 2010)

I'm estimating 1910 - 1916...and maybe a little after 1916 as some distilleries were allowed to keep making whiskey for medicinal purposes after Prohibition was enacted...Usually though - this is noted on the label.


----------



## michaelsnake (May 28, 2010)

Hello Surfaceone,
 Heres a better label picture. These old eyes don`t focus too good though. I clicked on the decendant link to ancestry.com but noticed it was last posted in 2001. Any idea on how to contact this lady ?? I`d sell the bottle with the Whiskey in it, although it may be port in it as someone wrote port on the leftside of the label. The color of fluid is dark and cork floating in it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## michaelsnake (May 28, 2010)

Hello Whiskeyman,
 Thanks for the reply, I have several liquor bottles all from the same hidden bar in an old mansion. No where on the label is there any mention of medicinal purposes. Any idea what the value of this bottle might be. This is a picture of the top label. There is no neck label though.  
 I have a nice 1/5 GAL OLD RYE No.1  FRED. EBERLIN COMPANY, lots of bubbles in the glass. I know it`s after 1906 as it has the compliance info of the food and drug act of June 30, 1906 on the label which is intact and nice. 45% Alcohol


----------

